# New Holland TL80



## jimbo1955 (Mar 15, 2015)

Where is serial # on New Holland TL80?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Normally, there is a small plate attached to the underside of the hood, giving S/N, model number, Mfg. date, etc. These same numbers should be stamped into the metal on a flat spot on the bell housing just above and behind the starter.


----------

